# They're here, they're here! I have questions..(Pic heavy)



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I brought home my two new baby girls yesterday. They are 8 weeks old, Nigerian Dwarfs. The larger one in the picture is only two days older than the smaller one. The larger was a twin and the smaller one of quads so I realize that is why there is a difference in size.

They are so adorable! I'm in love!!

I do have some questions though... First, the man said they were used to being held/handled. They won't let us near them (although the larger one will come up and sniff my hand if I get down low and don't move). When I pick them up (I have to gently corner them to catch them) they do sit very quietly in my arms and don't fight. Is this normal? I know they've had a very scary last 24 hours, leaving their momma and siblings for the first time, coming to a brand new place. They've always been inside a big barn with the end doors open, now they are outside. Is this behavior normal? Should they be friendlier? Do I just need to give them more time?

Second - what do they need right now as far as minerals? Salt?

Here's some pictures of them and their play area...




























Here's a couple of shots of their "playground"...


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Your right- they've had a very scary day. Give them a little time to see that you are the source of all scratching (usually they love it on the top of the shoulders) and food, they will probably be too friendly. And I wouldn't pick them up just right now- they should know that coming over to you is a good thing- I'd give them a couple of days to get used to you although if I know goaties, they would end up coming anyway. lol 
They will go inside when they feel a little more secure and if there is any chance of them getting wet.

The little one has waddles- it makes her look so dignified. Cute.

They are a touch young for weaning- are they eating hay and drinking OK? If so, I would only give them hay for a couple of days to avoid upset. They do need access to a goat mineral mix (not a sheep and goat mineral because goats need copper and sheep can't have any.) Also access to some baking soda is good. If they get a little stomach issues, most goats will use the baking soda to self-medicate it.

Welcome to the addicting and entertaining world of goats.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! They are pretty 

They may take a little bit to get used to you, offer them treats, handfuls of leaves etc.

For minerals, leave goat minerals, baking soda and salt out free choice and let them take what they want.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are ADORABLE!!! I'm so happy for you to finally have them home! They've had a rough time leaving mom and a new place....you have to be CONSISTANT with getting them used to you...can't skip a day as they really need the constant time to bond with you....8 weeks is old enough to wean as long as they are eating and drinking from a bucket. Most of my kids leave at 8-10 weeks old. Try some regular milk in a dish if you feel they need the milk...if they want it they'll take it..if not they'll leave it.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for all your help. What type of treats can they have at this age? 

enjoytheride - what do you mean only give them hay for a couple of days? What do I feed them if not the hay? They are eating hay very well but I have not seen them drink water yet and am concerned about that. I can't see the pail from the house and they could have been drinking when I wasn't looking... I hope.

It started to sprinkle and they ran into their dog house. So, they know where to get out of the weather.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

When I got my first goats, (I was renovating our old house), and I would got out to their pen (yours looks like a little goat heaven btw) and have my lunch with them. I would just sit there in the shade and I had little animal crackers and I would eat and their curious nature made them come to see what I was doing. Once they had a little animal cracker (or raisin, etc), they were mine. It won't take long. Don't chase them, let them come to you. It won't take long at all. They are so pretty! It probably seemed like forever to you, but, I can't believe how fast the time went! Congrats!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

The only thing I meant was to make sure before saying anything, they were not bottle babies. You can always check the water level in the bucket.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Rhythm is really friendly with me but if anyone else comes into the pen he runs. They take time to bond with you and know that you are ok. Once they do you won't be able to leave without them crying for you. 

Slow and steady. Just sit out there, if they snif you count that as a big progress. Then try to stroke them and let them run off when they want to. Soon they will be climbing in your lap for pettings and jumping on your back like it is a mountain.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Anytime you stress an animal with major changes they will recoil into themselves. For example, taking them away from everything they've ever known, like their mother, home and routine. So once they get use to the new sights, sounds and smells they'll learn you're all right and will come around. Some take longer than others. Its usually easier if you do have other goats who can show them that you're a good person. LOL They're beautiful! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beautiful!!! And your playground is wonderful!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cinder, Somehow I missed this post. 

They are adorable. Congratulations and boy aren't they worth the wait? :leap: 

Once we weaned my babies they decided that they hated us and we could not get near them, so what we do is we sit in the middle of the pen with raisin in our hands and hold them out. They will want to know what it is and come closer.
I bet they are doing much better by now. It is really hard for the to leave their home and mom and not be scared.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Update: The larger one (Chameroun) is now my baby! She tries to jump into my lap and loves to be near me. The little one (Ashanzi) still won't let me touch her. She did accidentally get trapped in the chicken house with me the other day and I had to go by her to open the door for her to get out. I went ahead and scratched her and she stood there and cocked her head like she was enjoying it. But, she still won't come to me normally.

They are both eating (lots!) and drinking water.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sometimes there is just one that is more skeptical -- but she will come around.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

They are adorable!  I love the play ground what lucky goats.

_*Suellen*_


----------

